# Error raised when trying to run Electrum in console mode on FreeBSD 10.2



## pyc (Dec 8, 2015)

Whatever I do, I get: "Error: Cannot read config file." Machine is old, Pentium MMX 200 MHz with 256 MB of RAM but I guess that's enough?

.electrum/config
file did not exist and I created it with touch(1) command. There is a rw permission for the owner -rw-r--r--  1 xxx  xxx      0 Dec  8 08:40 config, and I see python process runs under xxx user, so I wouldn't say the problem is in access rights...

Anyone had similar problem?


----------

